# WINAMP or MUSICMATCH.... which one is better?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Which one of these media players is better, and why? Also, which one uses more resources?

Thanks in advance

DAVID


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive never used musicmatch before, but winamp kicks. First off, it doestn use many resources, and you can put it in a special mode where it takes up very very minamal screen space while still being usable(with always on top mode). It has an easy to use playlist editor and media library. You can make it play music while theres no window open, just a systray icon. It also has online television and online radio, both very good. At winamp.com you can download lots of music videos by lots of artists in the .pls format, or playlist format, which winamp supports. It has good visualizations. Plus it plays videos. It supports loads of skins. All in all, an awsome player.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Winamp gets my vote too..........


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Winamp doesn't use any resources? Where did you ever get that idea? I guess it doesn't use the CPU for encoding or decoding of MP3 files does it. WinAmp is whimpy and archaic. I have sued bot and for the support and features you get with MusicMatch it can't be beat.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

My vote is definitly for MusicMatch. Some of the great features you do have to pay for though. I still love it.


----------



## pentacle (Mar 8, 2004)

I say Winamp, it is definitely less bulky than Musicmatch...and i think its easier to use


----------



## felix1point1 (Dec 16, 2003)

All of these opinions are great and both players are good in their own right. However, the important question to consider is "what do you want your player to do"? Of course, when considering performance questions it depends on your machine's specs. I have a old machine by todays standards (Duron 900, 448MB RAM). I've found, with the latest release of WinAmp, it takes much longer to open. For instance, when I open WinAmp it takes approx. 10 sec. to open. When I open MusicMatch it takes approx. 6 sec. to open. On my machine MusicMatch gets my vote. But I must say WinAmp has come a long way for a free player. The video support needs some work considering avi files, but its one up on WMP when it comes to avi. But then again, on my system I use divx player to play avi files because it just works better. I like to use WinAmp because its free and I suppor freeware. But when I just want to jam a tune quick I like to use MusicMatch. I can double click on an mp3 and its playing in a few secs, when I open WinAmp that way it takes even longer then 10 secs. It just depends on what you want to do, period. But that's my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

WINAMP ALL THE WAY, it is the easiest to use and the fastest loading and also you can configure so much in it.

Only winamp will be used on my computer


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Musicmatch...simple interface, nice and easy. If you just wanna play music, simply music id go for musicmatch.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Winamp


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

MusicMatch, winamp is more customizable, but musicmatch has a site to listen to sample music online, and so much better sound quality with Musicmatch.

MUSICMATCH FOR ME! :up:


----------



## Tully (Jan 21, 2000)

I'd have to go with winamp. I have a very old system by todays standards and I tried musicmatch and it would freeze up all the time. Winamp does take a while to load up sometimes, but it is a lot better and I've found that it makes it easier for me to keep track of my playlist library.


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

As someone previously stated it depends on what you want to use it for. I like winamp for streaming audio/internet radio but love Musicmatch for transferring my CD's to my iPod. I haven't considered iTunes for the iPod as I don't like the quality of most direct downloads off the internet so my 2500 songs are all copied from my 1000+ CD's at 224 rate.

Winamp is the best for internet radio IMO


----------



## bcbcbc (Feb 7, 2004)

I tried them all.

J.River Media Center is the ultimate. Check it out.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Either way you should try more than just those two. Theres dozens of free players out there. CoolPlayer, Winamp, Quintessential Player, Quicktime, Quicktime Alternative, Real Alternative, etc


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

None of the above.

I dumped both winamp and musicmatch and now use Jet Audio.


----------



## boadie (Jan 9, 2003)

what the heck is that language on j.river media center?


----------

